
Show HN: A simple HTML page that clears your mind before starting work - gcao
https://github.com/gcao/fffocus/
======
balazsdavid987
This is something that is either simply brilliant or utterly useless -- and I
have no idea which is the case. I like the idea, but it needs research to see
if it makes a difference. At least the developer should write some of his
experiences with using this :)

------
amk_
I like the novelty of this. I think requiring keyboard input is distracting,
though. Maybe you could just press spacebar when something appears on screen?

------
detaro
What's the theory/idea behind it? To me, the spacing between the numbers
seemed to big to actually capture attention, but that may be the point?

~~~
gcao
I've not done any research. It's just an idea suddenly popped into my mind :-P
Any comments or suggestions are welcome.

The waiting time between numbers is what requires attention.

